# long walks



## Mollie's Mom (Oct 19, 2008)

I am taking Mollie for 1 miles walks, pretty much daily. She does great and loves it. I would like to get my walks up to 3 miles. Is that unreasonable for a little girl - she only weighs 10 pounds. If it is, I can always get a carrier and let her walk for however long and then carry her. Anyone have an answer to this? She is 14 months old.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I used to take my Rico for 3 and 4 mile walks. he seemed to love them and would anly appear tired at about the 3 mile mark. After I spoke to my vet about this, he pointed out that that was too far for Rico. His nails were split on a couple of "toes" and the vet said that was because of the walks. He explained to me that Rico would probably follow me to the ends of the earth, and look happy, but it was not good for his little legs.

Now Lucy doesn't like long walks. She gets tired and starts to pant around 1/2 mile. So these days I take them seperately. Rico for 2 miles, Lucy for a leisurely stroll about 3/4 mile.

You can pretty much tell when they get tired. The tail drops down and they start to pant. That's not good.


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

I often wonder if I am over-walking Yoshi.
We walk at good pace, taking lots of sniffing breaks inbetween.
I've been walking him 30-45 minutes every day...Probably 2 miles or so...
Sometimes when we have stuff going on I break it into little walks throughout the day. 
I have always watched for signs of fatigue but have also heard that these little guys will just follow you forever!
Yoshi loves his walks and is *crazy* when he doesn't get it in, especially with all the rain we've had here the last couple of weeks!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It really depends on the dog's conformation. Trip, our retired first stud dog, now 12, lives with a very active couple here on the lake who walk 3 miles everyday that the weather suits and Trip goes with them. They also take hikes in the mountains and Trip goes on those too. He's good to go.

Pam walks to the highway and back, which is a mile one way, and then back in and around other parts of our farm which adds up to over three miles. For Posh it's just a good warmup. He's ready to chase a ball when he gets back. He's gone on 5 and 6 mile hikes with us at a State Park near here and he's done more than double the mileage as us by running around but staying in sight. When we get back he's still having a good time but crashes on the ride home and is good to go when we get back to the house.

Twinkle will get about a half mile and say, "Why are we doing this??" She has a great back end but a straighter shoulder at 25 degrees so she's not made for as fluid motion as Posh who is at the other extreme for efficient locomotion.

The others fall somewhere in between Twinkle and Posh. 

I'd just go with how she feels rather than setting a fixed goal for limit of mileage. You can tell if they get tired. They will tell you some kind of way.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Lola at 2 years is small like Mollie. She goes on walks with her dog walker and three other dogs. They are out of the house for 2+ hours and on the move 1+ hours every day. Lola loves it. She leaps in the door when she gets home, and would gladly go for more with me if I wasn't working. But on rainy weekends I often don't get out with her for any stretch of time, and she seems fine to lie around lazy days. Only once with me has she refused to walk and wanted to be carried. I think Mollie will let you know. Do you think you need a stroller?????


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

On the weekends Beamer and I go on usually 4 walks a day. Usually for 30-40 minutes each. He loves his walks, unless its really hot out, then we stop and go home when he starts pawing at my legs.. lol..
During the weekdays he gets 1-2 long walks a day.
I've never noticed any split nails or anything though?? 

Ryan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think if you add more time or mileage gradually, they will let you know what their limits are. I try to walk them for 1/2 hour as much as time and weather will allow. But when we go on vacation, we walk much more. They let us know when they are getting tired.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Seems like the distance wouldnt matter so much as the time taken and temperature. My prior dog could walk several miles a day (bichon) up to age 15 but we took our time if he wanted to stop in a shady spot or sniff something we did. Some things I've read say you should keep your dog walking steady right beside you at all times. We didnt do that. He would walk beside me if I wanted him too but as he got older we took a more leisurely pace.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tess is only about 10 pounds and we walk twice a day, every day, no matter the weather. Too hot, too cold, too rainy we might only walk 1/2 - 1 mile but otherwise we do at least 2-3 miles. Tess definitely indicates when she's had enough (she lays down and won't budge) - but that isn't very often. (Until recently when she's jealous Cody is riding in the stroller). I carry her fundle with me and slip her in when she's had enough.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Conformation (structure of the dog) is part of it, but so is endurance. You wouldn't take a toddler or a preschooler out for a 3-mile walk without building up to it, and you shouldn't do that with your young dog either. Take smaller walks and build up to it. I have a girl that loves to do two-mile walks with me, but she needs a break in the middle, so I take a sling with me and put her in the sling for a portion of it.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Speed, temperature, humidity, and surface play a hug part in the walks. When we go to the park with the asphalt surface and it is at all hot, 3 miles totally does Smarty in even with a couple of breaks in the trees. Galen just does a little over a mile then she lies down and I have to carry her.

On grassy surfaces or in the woods Smarty does not act tired when we finish our 3 miles. Our best walks are the woods this time of year but the snakes and ticks are there too.


----------



## Mollie's Mom (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh boy, you guys are great! I really appreciate all the hints and experience. I worked Mollie up to the 1 mile slowly, and will start increasing our distance. We walk a brisk mile, and she does fine. She lets me know when she wants to sniff or do her business. Now, what is a fundle and a sling? I have looked at the carriers, like a baby, where you hold them in front of you, they look out. Looks like an easy way to carry her if she gets tired.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's the fundle...http://www.gramercypet.com/FundleUltimatePetSlingTop.html

I loved the look of the leather but went with the red canvas - it washes up great


----------



## Mollie's Mom (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks Jill, I assume you got the standard size fundle. What a great product. I will buy one today. I like the extra pockets, for water, ipod, keys, whatever. I think this will solve any questions or problems I will have with Miss Mollie. So far no nail breakage, or any other indication that she can't walk too far.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I got the large because even though Tess is about 10-11 pounds, Cody is 15-16 and I wanted one where I could carry either dog. If I just had Tess, I would have gone with the standard size. I frequently carry the bag with me, even if there isn't going to be a dog in it!....water, camera, keys, poopy bags, treats....


----------



## Mollie's Mom (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, thanks again for all the information. I will try the fundle. Looks like the solution. A new Mollie bag! And longer walks on the way. May have to wait until it gets cooler to extend the walks. The triple digits we will be having is too much for me or the dog. Or I will just have to get up earlier. :wave:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm getting a fundle too!
What would I do without all of you knowledgeable people??!!


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

This is a great topic for me; we have been able to walk our dogs only recently due to their fearfulness. Now they enjoy their walks; I have a young girl who walks them around the neighborhood. Since it can get very hot in Cincinnati I have her walk them in the mornings when it is cooler and the pavement is not likely to burn their pads. Our plan is to work up to 20 minutes; right now we are at just less than 15 minutes. It may be that they will then want to walk even more, we'll see. But we tried to take it slowly with them. They are rescue dogs and I have no idea about their conformation so I am going by their behaviors on the walks. They are coming back very jaunty and look ready for more walking!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

That Fundle looks great. I have been building my disaster preparedness kit over the past few months - living in SF earthquake zone - and I have been looking for some sort of carrier that would leave me handsfree. This is the answer!


----------



## Mollie's Mom (Oct 19, 2008)

I worked Mollie up from a lazy 10 minute walk to a crisp 20 minute walk (about a mile). And she LOVES to go for her walk. I probably won't push it up until Fall gets here. We live in the central valley in CA and get several bouts of triple digits in the summer. But I bought the Fundle and expect to use it if she gets tired on her walks. I too am in an earthquake zone, so it will be perfect for a disaster! I didn't think of that at first. Now, I too will get prepared. This forum helps with so many problems.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the tip about the fundle! I'm hoping to find a pet store locally that has them. When Tucker was in for his one year old exam in January, I asked the vet about taking him race walking, which I do (at a good pace and for longer time). She said he was good to go. So, I started out on shorter walks then worked up to 5k and a bit longer. I have one of those leashes that you can clip around your waist. We do stop for sniffs every so often, and definitely don't go out if it's too warm. But, I did worry a bit about what I'd do if Tucker stepped on something like a glass splinter. I think the fundle is 'just the ticket'!


----------



## Mollie's Mom (Oct 19, 2008)

I just got my fundle. Mollie got used to it right away. I think it is really the ticket, so easly to carry and lots of pockets for my incidentals. I am soooo glad to hear you are taking your pup on such long fast walks! We have triple digit weather right now, so we don't go out unless I can get out really early. But I am encouraged and plan to get her out asap to lengthen our walks. I will have to find one of the leashes you talk about. I haven't seen any in my area. There is always the internet - which is where I found the "fundle". And PS - I love your island. We visit BC every few years, and love the area. Vancouver Island was one of our favorite spots. My husbands Grandfather was once Warden of Nanaimo Prison (like in the 30's)


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Heyya, Mollie's Mom!
I got my leash at Bark and Fitz. Do you have those in the US? I think it's a chain of stores. (It's also got a net bag attached for a little bottle or bags.
That's funny that you are in California! :tea: I was just in Santa Rosa, for the Snoopy hockey tournament. I love that town! This year, though it was really warm, so we couldn't go on walks. It's a lot milder here.


----------



## Mollie's Mom (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, Santa Cruz has to be one of the prettiest towns! Love to visit there myself. We don't have the stores you mentioned, but I will check them out on line. The extra net bag sounds perfect for poo bags. :wink: You have great weather for doing outdoors activities. We played golf there and had such a good time, also love the chocolates! Imperial Bars!!!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Awwww, I think I have been expecting too much of my Moxie. I love to walk, he pulls back quite often, I thought he was spoiled from all the "free rides' we have given him. Wish it was definitive as to how much to expect as good exercise and then not to push him too hard.
I am tempted to use the fact that I rarely see a dog his size (11 lb.) being carried or coaxed as an indicator of appropriateness. 
His nails look fine. 
He is a relaxed guy. 
Hmmm. 
Wish he could speak


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

I wish my dog could speak, too Debra! Some days we just motor along. Other days, our walk together is quite short! The good news is that he lets me know early that it's going to be a short walk.
Tucker is 16 lb so he's much to large to carry very far, that's for sure! 
(I think that's very large for a Havanese. I can still feel his ribs, though, honest!)


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Metchosin said:


> I wish my dog could speak, too Debra! Some days we just motor along. Other days, our walk together is quite short! The good news is that he lets me know early that it's going to be a short walk.
> Tucker is 16 lb so he's much to large to carry very far, that's for sure!
> (I think that's very large for a Havanese. I can still feel his ribs, though, honest!)


(Red font is mine). Don't worry 16 pounds isn't that big. We have quite a few Havs on the forum that top 20 pounds. 
I haven't seen the fundle at any of the pet shops in my area (including boutiques).


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

OK my question is how do I walk 3 miles a day. I always have an excuse. It's too hot, too wet, too busy.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

hmmm maybe thats why Hobbes is 20 #s and I'm well ...


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

cjsud said:


> OK my question is how do I walk 3 miles a day. I always have an excuse. It's too hot, too wet, too busy.


At first you'll need to push yourself to make it a daily activity - even if you're not going that far. After a while Hobbes will be the one to push you. My two know that we walk after I get ready for work in the morning and after their dinner in the evening. There's no way to ignore them. They're better than a personal trainer! And they don't care what the weathers like (until we get out the door and by then, since I had to get ready, we walk no matter what the weather.)


----------



## Mollie's Mom (Oct 19, 2008)

I found that Mollie loves to go for a walk. It is hard when the weather isn't perfect to get out. I would like to push the walk over 1 mile, but will wait until Fall. She is just under 10 lbs - a little light I think for a Havanese. I found the Fundle on line, from a boutique in NY. They are actually from Korea. The dog fits well in it, just like you carry them. It is like a sling, well made with a padded shoulder pad.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah, Cindy, I hear ya! 
I think it's a woman thing....we look after ourselves last.
But, Jill's right. If you're able to make it a daily routine then it does get easier! And, maybe you and I can imagine her trudging through deep piles of snow and think, "If she can do it, I can do it!" :cheer2:

ps: I loved the snowballs that Tucker's fur collected this winter. It was his first experience with snow and he LOVED charging out in the yard until he got stuck and I had to go and rescue him. We don't usually get any snow (or the yucky slushy kind for just a few days), so it was actually 'winter' here!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay, if my trudging through deep piles of snow, in the dark, in freezing weather helps the two of you.....wait a minute, isn't the saying "misery loves company"????

You should have seen us tonight. It started raining half way through our walk. Tess with her thick coat doesn't mind the rain at all so she didn't quicken her pace one bit. By the time we got home all three of us looked like drowned rats.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

I LIKE drowned rats!!! 
So!!! Tonight it was a bit windy here on the "Left Coast". It cooled off nicely and was very comfortable. We strolled down the street to visit all the smells and stuff we could find. It was a day off the 'fast walk' routine. But, thank you very much for taking up the slack by walking in a downpour and getting all wet for us. We appreciate that.
We'll take our turn tomorrow by heading out in the late afternoon in 'unseasonably' warm weather for our walk.

Sharon & Tucker

ps: In November, you are free to remind us that it's our turn to get wet and stinky and cold and dirty and tired!!! Well, and December, January, February....all the way through March. But, that's absolutely IT!!!
PPS: And, if you don't like that, you might just have to visit us so you can get out of that awful weather!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Are multiple short walks (four 15-20 minute walks) as good as long walks? Lately Piper doesn't seem to want to go far and I am concerned she's not getting enough exercise. 
She wants to go out, but then after walking a short time will lay down and not want to walk.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

I'd rather do more shorter walks myself; both the dogs and I get tired! And they are much younger than me  I noticed lately when it was very humid but not terribly hot, low 80s, the dogs really panted on a twenty minute walk. I wouldn't want to walk them more in that kind of humidity. I'm thinking that just like people who overtrain, dogs can injure themselves also. Try more shorter walks and see if you can then build up the time gradually. It's rained here everyday for over a week so our walks have been hit or miss, even the dog walker has had to skip the walks because of the terrible storms.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

The humidity is a killer for dogs and us! Poor Lucy was dying on the way home yesterday from our 1 mile walk. I picked her up, but she wanted to finish the walk herself, she just panted and strolled her way home. Rico was fine, but he can walk 4 miles.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you Chere and Rory! I've been taking her out early in the morning and at night thinking it would be cooler but did not consider that the humidity could be the problem. 
I was worried she may not be feeling well but it's been very humid and I'm sure that's it.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Some days it's just *too* hot to do much, isn't it? I aim for variety in distance, scenery and speed. But, if my dog has other ideas, we work with that, too!

Thankfully our hot spell is over.

And, I agree that dogs can get stiff from overdoing it. I don't know what it looks like, though!

I'm finding that Tucker is getting really dusty these days! We live in the country, so most of our walks are on chip trails or road base (the worst for dust!!).


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Bogart and Brando are two totally different walkers. Bogart can easily go for a 2-3mile walk but Brando, I'd say usually after 20min he's done. I always wonder if there's something wrong with Brando. I first noticed that he doesn't quite know how to run properly lol. If you watch how Bogart runs, he runs in a normal fashion the way his legs move, but Brando, when he runs, his back legs shoot out at the same time from behind and to the side...makes him look more like a rabbit. As well, when he walks, if it's a very slow pace he will walk normal, but as soon as the pace is a little quicker he doesn't know how to walk faster and so goes into a trot while Bogart right next to him is walking at a quicker pace. I think this causes Brando's legs to work harder and so tires him out faster. Weird..kinda hard to explain though...


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Everyone who hasn't seen a Havanese run comments on the 'leap' they see my dog do! Kind of like springs in his legs in the first bounce.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Mollie's Mom said:


> I found that Mollie loves to go for a walk. It is hard when the weather isn't perfect to get out. I would like to push the walk over 1 mile, but will wait until Fall. She is just under 10 lbs - a little light I think for a Havanese. I found the Fundle on line, from a boutique in NY. They are actually from Korea. The dog fits well in it, just like you carry them. It is like a sling, well made with a padded shoulder pad.


Off subject, I know, but.. 
Did you get your fundle yet?
How do you like it?
I ordered one last night. Pixie like to be carried around in clothing like a kangaroo-I'm sure she'll love this.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> Off subject, I know, but..
> Did you get your fundle yet?
> How do you like it?
> I ordered one last night. Pixie like to be carried around in clothing like a kangaroo-I'm sure she'll love this.


I bought one for our vacation last week, and unfortunately, Kodi will have nothing to do with it!:Cry:

Karen


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh good grief-you must love spending $100 for nothing!
I just thought to start a thread on the Fundle to see.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, I read about it here, and it sounded great. I got it, and it looked like it was well made, and should be comfortable. He wanted NO part of it.

Karen


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

krandall said:


> Yeah, I read about it here, and it sounded great. I got it, and it looked like it was well made, and should be comfortable. He wanted NO part of it.
> 
> Karen


Karen, you might want too try adding a blanket into the bottom of the Fundle? I also gave Tess treats when she was first being carried in it. It also may take a while for Kodi to get used to it. Don't give up!


----------

